# Alpha a65



## 2fastlx

I'm about to pull the trigger on an a65. I've been reading reviews and such. Does anyone have one?  Can you share your thoughts?  Fwiw I'm getting the kit with 18-135 lens. 

Thanks


----------



## cgipson1

yea... get a Nikon! Or a Canon!   Did you read up on how the A65 has terrible noise issues with any High ISO shot? That will severely limit you!

All PLASTIC body...!
Only a 15 point AF sensor!
Very limited support by third party manufacturers!

[h=2]*        Conclusion - Cons:  Sony SLT-A65 Review: Digital Photography Review*[/h]         

*In-camera JPEGs don't show off the 24MP sensor to its best extent*
Comparatively strong noise reduction at medium and high ISO settings
*Very noisy raw files at high ISO settings*
*Little control over high ISO noise reduction in JPEG mode ('auto' or 'weak')*
Limited control in 10 fps continuous shooting and movie modes
*No live view in 8 or 10 fps continuous shooting modes makes accurate panning very difficult*
*Slightly 'laggy' menu system and UI *
*Slightly counterintuitive setting of aperture in manual mode *
Awkward to navigate between stills and movie playback modes

These are enough to make anyone knowledgeable run away... fast!  Read the review! Do some Googling! Make a decision....


----------



## Kolia

I have one !

I have no experience with the 18-135mm lens. It sounds like a good base lens. It covers most focal lengths you'll need.


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy

Read the review Mr Gipson posted and see if the pro's out weigh the cons for your own use. I own the a65 and if works great for my needs. I shoot motocross exclusively so high ISO is a non-issue for me. Any 3rd party lens made for Nikon or Canon are also made for the Sony A-mount.


----------



## cgipson1

Fox_Racing_Guy said:


> Read the review Mr Gipson posted and see if the pro's out weigh the cons for your own use. I own the a65 and if works great for my needs. I shoot motocross exclusively so high ISO is a non-issue for me. Any 3rd party lens made for Nikon or Canon are also made for the Sony A-mount.



I wasn't talking lenses... although most third party lenses lack the image quality and focusing speed / accuracy of OEM lenses.... even Sony's are better than most of the third party stuff. Who wants mediocre?

I was talking pocket wizards  Pocketwizard® - Wireless transmitters and receivers NO SONY compatibility     ---- although I guess you can always go with cheap, chinese made triggers that only work in manual mode at limited distances, with limited reliability. But who wants mediocre?

RadioPoppers Products | RadioPopper NO SONY compatibility    

L-brackets, and other useful gear (Neither Kirk Enterprises or RRS lists them for Sony's)  Kirk Enterprises : L-Brackets Really Right Stuff - Item Listing

There is an extremely limited selection of third party flashes available that will work with Sony's PROPRIETARY system... so if you want a decent one.. you spend big bucks for the Sony version.

And I found this stuff in a minute or two of searching... imagine all of the other stuff that SONY is not compatible with....


----------



## Kolia

Why would I want a Pocket Wizard or Radio Popper when the a65 and a77 already have wireless capabilities ?


----------



## cgipson1

Kolia said:


> Why would I want a Pocket Wizard or Radio Popper when the a65 and a77 already have wireless capabilities ?



Because that flash based wireless doesn't work very well (if at all) in bright daylight... and even indoors, won't work at any decent distance.. especially if you are in a large hall with no ceiling or walls to bounce light off of! It suffers that same problems that any flash based wireless does, vs. the radio based triggers.


----------



## Kolia

Again, why use flash based wireless when I have a radio wireless in my a65 with TTL  metering ?

The Alpha can run 3 groups of flash independently that way.


----------



## tibrunner

Why would you take advice from someone who does not OWN or USE a Sony DSLR? Any 3 year old can look up camera specs online. 

Alternatively, if you do not OWN or USE a specific product, WHY would you give advice on it in the first place? Any 3 year old can look up camera specs online. 

I do not own a Sony A65, I skipped it and purchased the A77, as per "specs" it beats the majority of Nikon and Canon cameras in the same price range. It is even on par with some of the $2 - $4,000 range cameras.  I rented and tested both the a65 and a77 for a week each, the a65 is a great camera and you will be quite happy with it in your arsenal. However, the a77 is well worth the extra couple dollars if you can spare them.


----------



## cgipson1

Kolia said:


> Again, why use flash based wireless when I have a radio wireless in my a65 with TTL  metering ?
> 
> The Alpha can run 3 groups of flash independently that way.



Because you do not have *radio* wireless built into your SONY... only infrared or light based wireless.... that has a very limited range. And almost all infrared / light based wireless systems can handle up to three channels, including Nikon and Canon.

You think you have RADIO WIRELESS? Then try using it without popping up that little flash. You won't have any results.... 

QUOTE "The A65's popup flash can also serve as a wireless controller. Some  external strobes including the HVL-F36AM, HVL-F42AM, HVL-F56AM, and  HVL-F58AM support high-speed sync and wireless shooting. " UNQUOTE   >  Sony Alpha SLT-A65 Camera - Initial Test

QUOTE" The built-in flash can also trigger an optional wireless accessory flash." UNQUOTE  >  Sony A65 Review | PhotographyBLOG

Video showing that you have to have the POP-UP flash up for this to work... as it is a OPTICAL trigger, not a RADIO trigger!  






So I guess I know more about your camera than you do!  

Btw, Nikon even has the option to set the pop-up flash to not add to the exposure in "commander wireless" mode... but your Sony's wont do that!


----------



## cgipson1

tibrunner said:


> Why would you take advice from someone who does not OWN or USE a Sony DSLR? Any 3 year old can look up camera specs online.
> 
> Alternatively, if you do not OWN or USE a specific product, WHY would you give advice on it in the first place? Any 3 year old can look up camera specs online.
> 
> I do not own a Sony A65, I skipped it and purchased the A77, as per "specs" it beats the majority of Nikon and Canon cameras in the same price range. It is even on par with some of the $2 - $4,000 range cameras.  I rented and tested both the a65 and a77 for a week each, the a65 is a great camera and you will be quite happy with it in your arsenal. However, the a77 is well worth the extra couple dollars if you can spare them.



Really? Even with the High ISO noise?    QUOTE" Very noisy raw files at high ISO settings"   >  Sony SLT-A77 In-depth Review: Digital Photography Review

How about the Wireless Commander mode that locks up after 15 flashes (not even 15 quick ones.. just 15 flashes)   A77 Wireless flash question/problem. - Dyxum forums  and   Sony: A77/A65 flash bug

I'm not convinced!


----------



## Sw1tchFX

I'd buy it. I like what Sony's doing.


----------



## tibrunner

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Really? Even with the High ISO noise?    QUOTE" Very noisy raw files at high ISO settings"   >  Sony SLT-A77 In-depth Review: Digital Photography Review
> 
> How about the Wireless Commander mode that locks up after 15 flashes (not even 15 quick ones.. just 15 flashes)   A77 Wireless flash question/problem. - Dyxum forums  and   Sony: A77/A65 flash bug
> 
> I'm not convinced!



I can not disagree about the high iso noise issue, it has been an issue since the beginning. 

I bought my a77 in February and since then I have shot maybe <10 pictures above iso 800. As we all know the higher your iso the more noise to expect. During the day I stick with iso 50 at night it may bump to 250 but I rarely need to go beyond 640 or 800. 

And as for wireless mode, I have used it for hours on end and have never experienced a lock up issue. 

The only issue I have is with the write speed after the 12 frames per second burst. But then again, 12 frames in 1 second at full 24mp that's quite a bit of data for any camera to record quickly (288mb).


----------



## Kolia

Charlie, do you even read and listen to the links you post ? So far they were all Pro Sony !

Talk about selective hearing !

Deploying the built in flash doesn't mean it fires. The built in flash cannot do high speed sync. And from the pictures in the video, there doesn't appear to be any light source coming from the camera. 

You need to cut back on your aggressive pursuit of anti-Sony posts.  You don't have to like them. A dose of objectivity would do you good.


----------



## DiskoJoe

Never seen the a65 first hand. A friend has a a77 and its pretty decent. personally I want to see what the new full frame has to offer. next upgrade I get will definitely be to full frame. Used a a900 with some Zeiss glass recently. Very Nice combo. The 135mm f1.8 they make for Sony is pretty hard to beat.


----------



## 2fastlx

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Really? Even with the High ISO noise?    QUOTE" Very noisy raw files at high ISO settings"   >  Sony SLT-A77 In-depth Review: Digital Photography Review
> 
> How about the Wireless Commander mode that locks up after 15 flashes (not even 15 quick ones.. just 15 flashes)   A77 Wireless flash question/problem. - Dyxum forums  and   Sony: A77/A65 flash bug
> 
> I'm not convinced!



You know everything you quote is all for Sony. One of the reviews even rates it higher than Nikon and canon equivalents and gives it gold. I've read all the same reviews as you. I'm looking for real world thoughts from actual owners not just your thoughts on what you've seen on paper. 

For what it's worth isn't Nikon Sony's biggest customer???


----------



## DiskoJoe

2fastlx said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Even with the High ISO noise?    QUOTE" Very noisy raw files at high ISO settings"   >  Sony SLT-A77 In-depth Review: Digital Photography Review
> 
> How about the Wireless Commander mode that locks up after 15 flashes (not even 15 quick ones.. just 15 flashes)   A77 Wireless flash question/problem. - Dyxum forums  and   Sony: A77/A65 flash bug
> 
> I'm not convinced!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know everything you quote is all for Sony. One of the reviews even rates it higher than Nikon and canon equivalents and gives it gold. I've read all the same reviews as you. I'm looking for real world thoughts from actual owners not just your thoughts on what you've seen on paper.
> 
> For what it's worth isn't Nikon Sony's biggest customer???
Click to expand...


Well, Hasselblad is jocking them now.......


----------

